# Bonnetheads



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tore up the bonnetheads the past several days in the Apalachicola area using blue crab. Most were running pretty good size for bonnetheads at around 40 inches. Also, got a nice trout in the low 20 inch range on crab.


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Thats the biggest bonnet ive seen in the limited time i`ve been fishing - well done!


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks. They were all running about that same size. I was suprised by the size of them too.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Biggest one I've seen on here. Neverror caught one though


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

give me the blue crab and i go catch you some lady fish.
good trade, right?:thumbsup:

jack


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

We would see them all the time in the keys. Nice catch!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats, nice one


----------



## Predator (Oct 13, 2007)

They are fine eating!
Grilled or fried


----------

